# Moderate Alcohol Consumption Is Associated With Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

found this on science daily. might be of interest to some here. apols if already posted elsewhere.Just one drink per day for women -- two for men -- could lead to small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO) and subsequently cause gastrointestinal symptoms like bloating, gas, abdominal pain, constipation and diarrhea, according to the results of a new study unveiled at the American College of Gastroenterology's (ACG) 76th Annual Scientific meeting in Washington, DC.http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111031114949.htm


----------

